# Masi Speciale Fixed?



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Anyone have a Masi Speciale Fixed? Do you like the way it rides?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't have one but the cashier in our shop does. She rides it everywhere, including her commute, and loves it.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I went ahead and bought one over the weekend. Haven't ridden it yet, but I am sure I will love it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

coinstar2k said:


> I went ahead and bought one over the weekend. Haven't ridden it yet, but I am sure I will love it.


whats the word on the new Masi? anyone else?


----------



## Adam_SF (May 12, 2007)

I got one over the weekend too. $600 at the LBS. Orange, of course. I had ridden one a couple times in the last few months, but it was a different model (same frame, but different fork and set up as single speed). 

As soon as I got it home, I swapped in a new set of SPD pedals. I took it for a nice 50 mile ride yesterday (on a mix of city streets, multi-use path, and roads). Running fixed, I had to mash the pedals quite a bit on the big hills (one or two of those in San Francisco), but that's what I was expecting with a 15 tooth cog. The brake felt a little soft, like it didn't have the slowing power I was expecting, so I ordered a pair of shimano 105's to replace the Tekro, if I run it as single speed. Some people have complained about the saddle, but I haven't had any problems so far. 

It's going to be a great bike for riding around the city. I'm already hooked of riding fixed. I love that the only sound you hear is that of the wind in your ears and the tires on the road.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

seen it in shops, both stock and pimped (Record cranks + other blingness, and no they don't sell the frameset)... stock build is typical and so is frame. nice paint tho


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The '08 with the curved blade/flat crown fork in dark green is one of the nicest "off-the-shelf" fixies I've seen. "Masiguy" Tim Jackson brought some early samples of that and the CX frame to our shop last fall and the weld work and paint were exceptional.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Adam_SF said:


> The brake felt a little soft, like it didn't have the slowing power I was expecting, so I ordered a pair of shimano 105's to replace the Tekro, if I run it as single speed. .


You could have saved some money and just upgraded the brake pads to Kool stops and it would have been even better IMO.


----------

